# U.P. Canoe Trip



## Davidspassage (Jul 8, 2012)

I am in the beginning stages of planning a week-long canoe trip for some teens. I am looking for a place preferably in Michigan where we can put in, canoe for the week, and camp along the way.

My hope is to give them as primitive an experience as possible, so I would like to avoid towns and be able to cook over campfire throughout the week. 

Would anyone know of a stretch of river that might fit this bill?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

This thread deserves a bump. The only UP river that I can think of is the Manistique, but I remember some guys talking about the Fox or Little Two Hearted on a kayak forum I frequent. I believe the Taquamenon is too swampy for reliable camping. What about the Ausable, Manistee and The Muskegon in the lower? Or, the Pigeon River? I am just throwing things out there. I plan on following this thread all the way until you post the trip pics.


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

Yep. Although not fully schooled in UP rivers, my sense of it is that the UP would not be the best choice for your week long trip. I would reccomend the Manistee or the Ausable. The Manistee being my first choice. You won't find any towns, lots of camping riverside, and the length and quality of water to make for an excellent trip. Plus well documented in canoeing books for planning purposes. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Davidspassage said:


> I am in the beginning stages of planning a week-long canoe trip for some teens. I am looking for a place preferably in Michigan where we can put in, canoe for the week, and camp along the way.
> 
> My hope is to give them as primitive an experience as possible, so I would like to avoid towns and be able to cook over campfire throughout the week.
> 
> Would anyone know of a stretch of river that might fit this bill?


 
Sylvania Wilderness Area in Gogebic County.

Not a river trip though. It is a series of connected lakes. Fishing is off the charts good.

About as "wilderness" as you'll get in the Mid-west unless you hit the Boundary Waters in northern Minnesota. 

I could easily spend a month out there and never fish the same spot twice.


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree. If you want to shift from river to lake, Sylvania has everything you are looking for in the UP.


----------



## elkslayer (Jan 27, 2014)

I third sylvania. You can catch master angler fish (smallmouth and rock bass) in back to back casts on the same crankbait. You need to book your camping sites in advance though. Mosquitoes were "alaska bad" last June is only downside I saw. Awesome place.

Cheers


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

elkslayer said:


> I third sylvania. You can catch master angler fish (smallmouth and rock bass) in back to back casts on the same crankbait. You need to book your camping sites in advance though. Mosquitoes were "alaska bad" last June is only downside I saw. Awesome place.
> 
> Cheers


Crap. Wish you guys hadn't brought this place up. Delete the thread now and use the PM before this gets out of hand...


----------

